# ShortCuts



## Graham (Jan 2, 2017)

The last ShortCuts column 2016 is up and we have quite an array for you. We caution you on the dangers of mis-handling Lithium-ion battery packs. We tell you about some changes in the woodworking tool industry and we tell you about some of the newest tools from DeWalt. Take a look!


-- 
The very best is the least that I can do
Graham McCulloch
http://www.shortcuts.ns.ca/column


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jan 2, 2017)

Been wondering where the heck you been. Guess we'll call off the search party.


----------



## Graham (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah, and don't pay the ransom, I escaped!
I'm only doing my ShortCuts column on a quarterly basis.
Thanks for responding Olddog
Graham


----------



## nealtw (Feb 12, 2017)

As usual, a good read.


----------

